# What does installing headers actually intail?



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

My next performance mod on my 04 is to install Long Tube headers. I would like to know what this all intails as far as tuning, moving parts, changing parts, modifying parts. I don't want to get into and get stuck half way through. And also if there are any little snags to be ready for. Thanks in advance this will really help me get a game plan.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

2004 Pontiac GTO Long-Tube Header Installation - High Performance Pontiac Magazine

This should answer all your questions.....Good Luck


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks alot man that is awesome step by step. I have a few questions though. I live indiana and was going to take out the cats. If I do that do I just buy the long tube headers and off road mod pipe, and then get it tuned to get the o2 sensors turned off. I wonder what that will sound like without the cats on the system?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

One thing is to make sure you have Dexron trans fluid and new o rings ready for the install. You will lose all your PS fluid, and even though you can reuse the o rings most times, have them on hand anyway just in case


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, they have a habit of disappearing! :lol:


----------

